

Inline all the things - lkrubner
http://normanmaurer.me/blog/2014/05/15/Inline-all-the-Things/

======
lkrubner
This bit is interesting:

"Inlining is a technique that will basically just "inline" one method in
another and so get rid of a method invocation. The JIT automatically detects
"hot" methods and try to inline them for you. A method is considered "hot" if
it was executed more the X times, where X is a threshold that can be
configured using a JVM flag when start up java (10000 is the default). This is
needed as inlining all methods would do more harm then anything else, because
of the enormous produced byte-code. Beside this the JIT may "revert" previous
inlined code when an optimization turns out to be wrong at a later state.
Remember the JIT stands for Just in Time and so optimize (which includes
inlining but also other things) while execute your code."

